# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  (¯`·._(¯`·._(¯`·._( 26/11 हमला: दहशत की वो रात, दर्द के चार साल... )_.·´¯)_.·´¯)_.·´¯)

## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

प्रिय मित्रों , प्रस्तुत लेख हिन्दुस्तान लाईव के आज के अंक से लिया गया है , 26//11 के बाद इन हमलों के लिए हम कितने तैयार  हैं ? कितने सुधार हुए हैं या होने चाहिए ! प्रबुद्ध जनों को  चर्चा का आमंत्रण हैं !




आज मुंबई के दर्द की चौथी बरसी है। क्या मुंबई उस दर्द को कभी भुला पाएगी  जो 26 नवंबर 2008 को उसे मिला था। क्या इतने अर्से बाद भी मुंबईकर अपने  आपको महफूज मानते हैं या फिर हर वक्त चलते रहने की जद्दोजहद के बीच मुंबई  के आंसू किसी को दिखाई नहीं देते।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कभी ना सोने वाली मुंबई उस दिन भी बिना नींद के आगोश में गए एक बार फिर चल  पड़ी थी, ना तो रोज की तरह चौपाटी पर निकलने वाले सूरज को खबर थी, ना  धड़धड़ाती लोकल ट्रेन को इल्म था, ना गेटवे ऑफ इंडिया को गुमान था, ना  सीएसटी को कोई शक ओ शुबह था, ना ही इन सबके बीच बसे मुंबईकर को मालूम था की  आज की शाम इन सभी जगहों के इतिहास के साथ साथ, मुंबई की तकदीर और तदबीर भी  हमेशा के लिए बदलकर रख देगी और जिंदादिल मुंबई जख्मी होकर 60 घंटों तक  तड़पती रहेगी, सिसकती रहेगी कराहती रहेगी और अपनी आंखों से अपने अहातों में  दहशतगर्दी का गवाह बनती रहेगी।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

अब मुंबई फिर उसी रफ्तार से दौड़ती है। गेटवे ऑफ इंडिया गुलजार रहता है,  लोकल कभी लेट नहीं होती, सूरज सहमा नहीं लगता। चौपाटी की चमक भी वापस लौट  आई है लेकिन मुंबई अब भी उस दिन को याद कर रोती है। यह बात अलग है कि बारिश  के बीच उन आंसूओं को अलग कर पाना मुश्किल होता है। 26/11/2008 वो मनहूस दिन था जब पाकिस्तान से आए 10 आंतकवादियों ने मुंबई  में खूनी खेल खेला था और करीब 60 घंटे तक मुंबई पर कहर बरपाया था। 26 नवंबर 2008 को देश की आर्थिक राजधानी मायानगरी मुंबई में रात के 8 बजे  के करीब सबकुछ ठीक था। मुंबई अपने में ही खोई थी, लोग अपने-अपने घरों की  तरफ निकल रहें थे। संमदर किनारे मौजूद होटल ताज और लियोपॉड कैफे में लोग  चाय कॉफी का आनंद उठा रहा थे, इसी बीच पाकिस्तान से 10 आंतकी संमदर के  रास्ते मुंबई में दाखिल हुए। समुद्री तट पर एक बोट से यह दस संदेहास्पद आतंकी उतरे, छिपते छिपाते  हथियारों के जखीरे के साथ नदी के तट पर पहुंचे और मुंबई की भीड़ में समा गए  और फिर शुरू हुए दहशत के वो 60 घंटे जिसकी कल्पना मुंबई ने कभी नहीं की थी। मच्छीमार कॉलोनी से बाहर निकलते ही ये आतंकी दो दो की टोलियों में बंट गए।  इन्होंने पहले ही तय कर रखा था कि किसे कहां गोलीबारी करनी है। सभी  अत्याधुनिक मशीन बंदूकों से लैस थे और इरादे कुटिल। दो आतंकी प्रसिद्ध गेस्ट-हाउस नरीमन हाउस की तरफ, दो आतंकी सीएसटी टर्मिनस  की तरफ, दो-दो आतंकी टीम होटल ताज की तरफ तथा बाकी बचे दो टीम होटल  ट्राईडेंट ओबरॉय की तरफ चले गए। समय था 9 बजकर 20 मिनट। पाकिस्तान में एक  कमरे में बैठे हाफिज सईद और लखवी के इशारे पर पांच टीम पांच ठिकानों पर मौत  का तांडव करने चल दी।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*अब सुरक्षा के दावे*

मुंबई पुलिस कमिश्नर सत्यपाल सिंह के मुताबिक स्पेशल सेल की ट्रेनिंग पिछले  डेढ महीने से दी जा रही है। नाकेबंदी कर रहे हैं, खोजबीन चल रहा है  गाडियों के डीलर से पूछताछ की जा रही है। 39 डिवीजनल एसीपी है जिनके पास 24  घंटे क्यूआरटी टीम तैनात रहती है। हमारे पास सेंटर क्यूआरटी है। आरपीएफ,  एटीएस है। फोर्सवन है, डे टू डे लेवल पर लोगों को ट्रेनिंग दी जा रही है।  हथियार, कम्युनिकेशन, वेहिकल सब अच्छे है । 13 बीडीडीएस टीम की मॉकड्रिल  होती रहती है। मुंबई पुलिस लाख दावा करे लेकिन उसकी तैयारियों पर सवाल उठते रहे हैं।  26/11 हमले के बाद घोषणा की गई थी कि सीसीटीवी के जरिए पूरे शहर की निगरानी  की जाएगी, लेकिन शहर के व्यस्त इलाकों में गिने चुने सीसीटीवी कैमरे ही  नजर आते हैं। पुलिस बल की कमी भी शहर की सुरक्षा चौकस करने की राह में बड़ा  रोड़ा है और समुद्र तटों की सुरक्षा के दावे अभी भी फाइलों में ही धूल  फांक रहे हैं।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*शहीदों को श्रद्धांजलि*
26 नवंबर के हमले की चौथी बरसी पर आज मुंबई में शहीदों को श्रद्धांजलि दी  जा रही है। मुंबई समेत पूरा देश शहीदों को याद कर रहा है। इस मौके पर मुंबई  में सुरक्षा कड़ी कर दी गई है। मुंबई हमले में शामिल आतंकवादी अजमल कसाब  को फांसी दिए जाने के कुछ ही दिनों बाद यह बरसी मनाई जा रही है। पुलिस आयुक्त सत्यपाल सिंह ने कहा कि कोई विशेष खतरा नहीं है लेकिन विगत एक  हफ्ते से हम अलर्ट पर हैं। उन्होंने संवाददाता सम्मेलन में कहा कि यद्यपि  वित्तीय राजधानी को खतरा है लेकिन मुंबई पुलिस उस स्थिति से निपटने के लिए  अच्छी तरह तैयार है.’ सूत्रों के अनुसार तहरीक-ए-******* पाकिस्तान (टीटीपी) प्रवक्ता एहसानुल्ला  एहसान के कसाब की फांसी का बदला लेने के लिए ‘भारत और अन्य कहीं भी’ हमले  तेज करने की चेतावनी देने के बाद सुरक्षा कड़ी कर दी गई है। सिंह ने खतरे के बारे में पूछे जाने पर हल्के अंदाज में कहा, ‘इस तरह के  आतंकवादी समूह ने हमेशा कुछ या अन्य कार्रवाई करने की चेतावनी दी है.’ इसकी  विस्तार से जानकारी देते हुए पुलिस आयुक्त ने कहा, ‘चार बिंदुओं वाली  तैयारी है. पहली यह है कि हमें इस बारे में सतर्क होना चाहिए कि क्या वाकई  कोई खतरा है या नहीं और अगर कोई खतरा है तो हमें इसके स्रोत को जानना  चाहिए।’

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

मायाँ सभ्यता के हिसाब से तो आज की रात सबसे दहशत की रात है मित्रों .....

----------


## pkj21

26/11 ke dosio ko kadi saza honi chahiye

----------

